# Boy or girl? New silkie



## feathermerchant

Any opinions on this little angel?


----------



## feathermerchant

feathermerchant said:


> Any opinions on this little angel?


It is about 8 weeks old


----------



## rob

my guess is male. but its a guess based on how diffrent it looks to my female silkie.


----------



## amandahalterman

I have a hen that looks just like this one, so my guess is hen


----------



## Italy-Dan

In my opinion is a she!


----------



## edenjohnny

Methinks hen,


----------



## feathermerchant

Well, if it's a boy I'll be giving away a rooster soon! Thanks for the help


----------



## muranofarms

Well, if we're going by hairdos....it might have streamers. Give it another month and you'll know for sure!


----------



## Energyvet

Just a guess but, female.


----------



## Kokoschicks

what sex did the silkie end up being?


----------



## feathermerchant

Still have no idea! I have 2 babies that remain androgynous.


----------



## 7chicks

Well, I guess in the meantime, they sure are cute!!!


----------



## amandahalterman

feathermerchant said:


> Still have no idea! I have 2 babies that remain androgynous.


What's that?


----------



## Kokoschicks

How old are they?


----------



## feathermerchant

About 12 weeks


----------



## Kokoschicks

Sometimes it takes a while to tell


----------

